# Going for DE cyle next - Advice would be welcomed



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi- I am heading down the donor egg route now after a failed ICSI with RVH before Christmas. Secondary infertility, 3 eggs collected at ER and absolutely no fertilisation. Shocked I am in the position, 39 and low AMH. Any way my options are - DE RVH with no guarantee of a donor ever becoming available but still worth being on the list. GCRM Belfast - IVF Alacante, very expensive and travel involved or SIMS in Dublin which seems very appealing as you don't travel abroad; the sperm is taken to the clinic abroad and fertilised eggs come back frozen. Any body with any experience of any of these 3 clinics for DE IVF


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Hiya, i am doing a DE cycle and decided against cycling in Ireland opting instead for Cyprus. It is costing around £5000 including treatment, flights, hotel and meds and you get a relaxing holiday while you are there. The DE cycles are fresh with the possibility of freezing any left over. There are so many positive results coming from the clinic I would really recommend it. Good luck x


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for help,I will look into more clinics before making a decision.


----------

